# Napa



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I was surprised to find today, my local Napa now carries Lubr-Moly and Pentosin products. I was searching HI and Low for a place local with G12 since I am replacing my thermostat and need to flush my coolant, and they had it. Paid $29 for 2 1.5 liter containers after local taxes...Not bad. Oils were like $6 +/- per container also. Didn't see anywhere else that was posted, so hopefully it helps. The guy said they purchased an import company and now can get pretty much any of the Euro fluids.


----------



## MK1TD (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Napa (dr.chop)*

Yeah NAPA actually purchased a company called Altrom. Now they can get all kinds of import parts. Most of it is really good quality. Which is sweet, cause the employee discount is killer, and I don't have to call other places from the NAPA phone number to get parts


----------

